# Cutting the cable cord - Running coax from a former dish.



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Just moved into a new apt. There is a Bell dish that runs a coax cable straight into my den where I want to place my tv. It was left from former tenants. 

I have had a HD antennae in the past, running coax into the house. Loved it. 

I want to cut the dish's cable on the roof and use the same cable that perfectly runs into the house. I'll throw away the dish and replace it with my antennae. 

First of all is this the same cable I need?
Second, If so, is there a way a guy like me can cut it and pinch a coax end to it, without having to buy a special coax cutter pincher etc. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

You should be good to go. RG6 coax cable will work with an OTA antenna or a satellite dish.

You can connect an F-connector to the cable.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2v7fLHZzzM

Check out TV fool for the optimal placement of your antenna.
http://www.tvfool.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29

Congrats!


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Why cut it? The cable at the dish would have a connector already (usually with a good rubber boot on it for weather protection). Just pull back the boot and unscrew it, and attach to your antenna.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts. I went up on the roof and as RP suggested, there is a connector ready to go. I will just need to pick up an extra length of coax and a double ended connector to get the length I need to get the antennae up on the post. 

Wondering why Bell doesn't collect old dishes, I guess the previous user paid for it...


----------



## e86s54 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just as a general response, the coax installed for TV is 75 ohm cable (stuff like two way radio is 50 ohm so you can't use it). So the cable from Bell is good. Most cable will be marked RG-59U, RG-6U and some RG-11U. They are increasingly fatter and so less loss of signal per foot. Most cable is black and is UV stabilized (sun won't break down the plastic jacket). Beige cable typically is regarded as indoor and so is not UV stabilized. Some may be sticky inside, that would be underground cable that is flooded to prevent water ingress.

I would not crimp a F-connector without proper tools, but some screw ones are available. What I always believe is that I can justify tools. If you make one connector, you'll end up making more one day. Be aware that not all F-connectors will fit the cable, even if they both say 6U for example. Some have single braid shielding, while some go as far as double braid and double foil shield. What happens is the connector's inside dielectric cover might be too small or too big and not grip the end properly when crimped. 

If you need a 'feed-thru' (female to female adapter), make sure its tight and use some butyl tape to seal it.


----------



## barney (Oct 8, 2014)

you could always use it as a bird bath


----------

